# HELP!



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Just got home from buying my two new piranhas.. 
One isnt moving at all, and the other is swimming a tiny bit but seems to be gasping for air... i dont know what to do. The guy from shark aquarium said they'd be fine for the ride... i floated them, and now they look like theyre about to die. And other than that, he took them out of the tank, and put them in a plastic bag with a paper bag tied around the outside, and now that I'm looking at it, the one seems like he's not even a red belly. I'll get a picture up ASAP, if he even lives. What do I do if they die? Am I just out of 80 Bucks? Thanks guys.. I don't knwo what I did wrong.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

From what I have heard they will do that when you first put them in the tank. Some will play dead and others will just sit on the bottom. I would say wait a little bit and see what they do, will take time for them to adjust to the new surroundings.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Just give them time, How long was the drive?


----------



## Jake79 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah... I put two new ones in my tank and they just sat at the bottom for about an hour then started moving around and now almost a week later they are swimming around like they have been in the tank forever. Im sure if they do die just take them back with the reciept with a water sample and they will replace them. Good luck


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

The drive was about an hour to an hour and a half... but they said the fish would be fine. Theyre swimming around more, but I really think the guys gave me one red and one gold spilo. Can these live together?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

don't worry.turn off your lights and them ease into there new surrounding, there just stressed out with the ride and all


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Jeez, you guys are quick! Lol. The fish are doing a little better now. Only thing I'm worried about is that I'm almost positive one is a gold piranha. I'm working on the picture. Thanks so much guys. Pfury rules. :rockin:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

If one is a spilo you better split them. That spilo will pick on your red. How big are these piranhas?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

did you buy them as gold?you never mentioned what kind you got?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> Jeez, you guys are quick! Pfury rules. :rockin:


were pfury family here.here to lend a helping hand


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I got reds. I told the guy reds and he scooped them out a of tank that had all reds. (or I thought it did.) I paid for reds. I mentioned it to the guy and he said it was just a variation in color either because they are wild or they were scared, btu the more I look at him, he's definately a different type of fish. Im thinking Gold simply by the pics I've seen here, but I'm no expert... still working on a pic. lol (the new fish are probably about 5-5 1/2 inches, and the one I had is a little smaller)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

The one that you believe to be a gold spilo is probably just a mature redbelly they almost get golden black when they are larger, and shark aquarium is like pirahna nerds they wouldn't screw up if you bought two redbellies. Simple way to tell did he take both fish outta the same tank at the store? Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

man no lie i posted my post before you just posted that last one. ???


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

here is one picture


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

here is another, with my new red.


----------



## Jake79 (Feb 4, 2003)

You are right... that is for sure not a red belly...looks like a gold to me


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

hmm... now what should I do?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

The one is a red but the other is not a pygo, it is serra species, you can tell by the body. You need to split them up some how. Do you have another tank that is cycled or a divider?


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

nope, no way of seperating them right now... how long will it be before he starts to kill?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

if you dont have another tank or divider you could alwasy get some dithers in there too, this may help... or even work ... good luck


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

whats that? sorry.. i don't know what that is... so i probably dont have any! lol. im gonna see if i can take him back tomorrow


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Good thing you noticed the difference, or else your red would of got tore up. You should be able to return him back.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok, well... the fish have setlled down some, and all 3 are alive and well. the fish I thought was a gold is actually now looking like a red throat piranha. or Serrasalmus medinei. He has the coloration right on his gill... will he be aggressive against my reds? thanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

don't return it, sell it!
it is worth more than a red belly, so you will be making a profit!

dithers - other fish (the kind that is always active)

and you can buy dividers for tanks, they are just plastic screens.
or put it in a small tank for a while.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A couple of people have kept a medinai with pygo's without too many trouble, so it could work out. But first, try to get a positive and definite id, otherwise it might shred your reds.
I'm not sure what it is, though, but it certainly looks nice


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Sharkaquarium keeps Medinai together with Reds at the store in the 5" Range, I know George told me that


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am surprised they would make a mistake like that....hmmmmm ???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Sharkaquarium keeps Medinai together with Reds at the store in the 5" Range, I know George told me that


I guess you got a Medinai then.
I also think that they will be fine (but not together)


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, Just got home from class and all the fish seem healthy and accounted for. lol. sell him? How much do they go for? I am probably going back to shark aquarium today to buy another rbp. Here is another pic... im pretty sure it's Medinai, but again, im no expert...


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is one more pic, I couldnt fit both into one post..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> lol. sell him? How much do they go for?


check the prices at Sharkaquarium!
or look in the buy and sell, I don't know for sure, but I guess it varies depending on location, supply and demand.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How long can thse usually live together? Up to 6 inches?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a medinai to me, if he was living with reds, and is comfortable in your tank, I would keep him. Very pretty fish, great color.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Looks like a medinai to me, if he was living with reds, and is comfortable in your tank, I would keep him. Very pretty fish, great color.


I agree with gurke, that is a madinai(red throat). I would keep him in there now nowing that is a medinai, I would get a couple more reds. They should be fine.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

He has started to pick on my smaller red... i wish I oculd jst get more reds... but unfortunately I dont have enough money for that, so I'm going to just bring him back for a regular old red. I'll post how it turns out, and I just wanted to say thanks so much to everyone who helped me out. The people on this board helped me turn a potentially disastrous situation into a positive, stress free experience. So glad I joined.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

that medinie really looks good mixed with reds. i think you should keep him and if your tanks big enough get more reds. hes a cool fish.
wes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with Wes. It's a nice experiment, and like said earlier, it has been done succesfully in the past.
I'd give it a try: you'd have a one of a kind shoal








And nipping is not very unusual: I'd just wait and see for a few more days, and return the medinai if it really goes wrong.


----------

